# E-150 Ford Conversion Van & Towing Outback 26Rs



## gma5

Hi, We have a Ford E-150 Conversion Van with a 4.6L V8 engine, a 3.55 gear ratio & want to pull an 03 outback 26rs. The van gross weight is 6000 lbs. The trailer is rated 6000lbs fully loaded. Would you pull trailer wih this van? We camp mostly in Texas, but would like to travel to Calif. & Colorado. Thanks for any help & advice, Mel...


----------



## Nathan

Conversion vans add some complexity to the tow rating. Any chance you know how much payload capacity you have left in the van? That would be your first step.

Now, the 4.6L....... with a 3.55........ Let's say you won't be going anywhere fast....









My gut tells me you will want more power and be over weight, but let's run the numbers to be sure....


----------



## GO WEST

IMO that's a big camper for that van. I have checked into vans before and they don't have the towing capacities of a comparable half ton truck.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Did you see this post? - click here


----------



## rsm7

Nathan said:


> Conversion vans add some complexity to the tow rating. Any chance you know how much payload capacity you have left in the van? That would be your first step.
> 
> Now, the 4.6L....... with a 3.55........ Let's say you won't be going anywhere fast....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gut tells me you will want more power and be over weight, but let's run the numbers to be sure....


I agree with Nathan. In general discussion I dont like the combo but I could be proven wrong, wouldnt be the first time!


----------



## dgilmore12

I started out with a Dodge 1500 van with the 5.2 v8 and it did not do well with our 03 26rs. I could not go over 65mph if I wanted to. After destroying the brakes at about 40k and the transmission at about 50k, we moved to an Expedition with the 5.4. It does much better, but at times I would still like some more power.


----------



## Traveling Tek

I tow with a chevy van. It's a 1 ton with a 6.0l and 4.?? rear end (I think). It does fine with out 9200 pound trailer, but everyone yells at me for pushing the limits and being unsafe. Haven't ever felt unsafe, but I sure do map my routes to avoid hills and mountains. It is a dog and only gets 6mpg.

My opinion from my own experience. 1500 is not big enough. I towed something with a truck with that same motor (also 1500) and it was crap, and that felt unsafe.

Not trying to be mean or anything. :-( I have been towing for a long time with a lot of diff rigs and you could do it, but you won't be happy.


----------



## crunchman12002

gma5 said:


> Hi, We have a Ford E-150 Conversion Van with a 4.6L V8 engine, a 3.55 gear ratio & want to pull an 03 outback 26rs. The van gross weight is 6000 lbs. The trailer is rated 6000lbs fully loaded. Would you pull trailer wih this van? We camp mostly in Texas, but would like to travel to Calif. & Colorado. Thanks for any help & advice, Mel...


I tow my 2005 25RSS with a 2006 E-250 extended cargo van. It has the 5.4L. Mine is a dog, gets around 8mpg while towing. Forget any hill climbing. I rev to about 4000rpm and I swear I hear it crying for me to stop. It has under 60K on it. My camper started to sway very bad last year with the camper at 8 o'clock to the van. I saved it but a 150 would have flipped.
I hate to pull with my setup, I would be scared to death in a E150.
good luck.
crunchman


----------



## muddy tires

I towed our 2005 26RS for several years with our Trailblazer (5.3L V8 and extended wheelbase). Never had any panic moments but I always felt on the edge and it sure worked hard on any hills. My brother in law pulled teh same trailer a few times with his F150 (not sure which engine but it was 6 cylinders). He had trouble even maintaining highway speeds on the relatively flat southern Ontario highways. My Silverado 2500 does a much better job.


----------



## Irishcampers

Before our Outback, we towed a 21 foot trailer with a conversion van (Chevy 1500). It was a 3,000 pound trailer and the van could do the job, although it was a bit of a dog in the mountains. We later traded for an Ford Expedition that can tow 9,000 lbs. and bought a 6,000 pound, 26 ft. Outback. Based towing capacity, the weight of the trailer, and the expected "add-on" pounds of passengers and cargo, I think the van is not enough vehicle for this combination.

In the first year that we had our Outback, we were departing on a trip during a rainy day. The rain was fierce enough that traffic was starting and stopping on the Interstate. At one point, the traffic ahead stopped short. I had been passed by a tractor trailer and could not see the stopped traffic ahead of him because of a curve in the road. The driver apparently had not expected them to stop. When he was about 5-10 yards ahead of me in the fast lane, the driver slammed on his brakes -- the front wheels locked, he had them turned to get into my lane, but he was still moving forward. I immediately braked and began making plans to either get on the shoulder or drive straight up an embankment depending on how things unfolded. He regained control of the rig and swung over into my lane. I was forced to match his move (so he wouldn't clip our front end) and glide onto the shoulder, ending up parking parallel to him. I don't think we would have been able to do this if we were at max capacity.

In some other forum, someone had made the recommendation that your trailer weight should not exceed 80 percent of your towing capacity. It's a rule of thumb, not an absolute rule. After a three trailers and several tow vehicles, I have come to believe that this is a sensible recommendation.

Good luck!


----------

